# Joyce Meyers



## bookslover

Is Joyce Meyer a heretic? My wife, who has good biblical discernment (a Christian for over 30 years) likes her a lot. I've watched a few of her programs and haven't heard her say anything particularly outrageous.

Any opinions?


----------



## AThornquist

If she isn't at the moment, she at least was a pastor. That's a problem.

And she is a part of the Word of Faith movement.


----------



## Rich Koster

She uses the term "Dad Hagin" quite freely. If you pinpoint the 5 main deceptions of the Word of Faith movement, you'd know anyone who subscribes to it is. The "Jesus died spiritually" doctrine, alone, is enough to make the charge of heretic stick. Read D.R. McConnel's "A Different Gospel". It will point out all of the errors.


----------



## Mindaboo

According to Wikipedia she is good company with Benny Hinn, Kenneth Copeland, Joel Osteen, and a few others. I've heard her speak once or twice when I was with a group of women, and I was ashamed of myself for doing so, even as a new Christian. As Andrew said, she's a female pastor. I personally wouldn't listen to her just because of that. She violates the Word of God deliberately every time she preaches.


----------



## SolaSaint

Hank Hanagraff has several of her sound bites recording her heretical statements. She is of the WOF flavour that says Jesus had to go to hell to whip Satan.


----------



## Weston Stoler

Heretic WOF indeed. I listened to her alot in my early rebellious teens and even read a book or two by her. Heretic indeed.


----------



## kvanlaan

I've listened to some of her stuff, since I know I myself tend to use 'heretic' more readily than I should. But she fits the bill, I think. In addition to the WOF junk, she preaches that Christians are 'little gods', and that's the one that always stuck with me. Prosperity gospel comes in differing degrees (from nearly benign to outright greedy), but it takes someone special to declare themselves a 'little god'.


----------



## jogri17

I've heard her in person talk about her love and appreciation for Benny Hinn. Heretic... no. Manipulator of women's emotions, money hungry, false prophet, demon obsessed... without doubt.


----------



## Pilgrim

From what I recall, she represents a slightly milder form of Word of Faith i.e. the Copelands, etc. But she is definitely cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Sometimes I think we don't use the word "heretic" enough. 

Interesting that we use the "heresy" word so willingly against FV, yet when it comes to someone so obviously wicked as Joyce Meyer our words are guarded.


----------



## Bookmeister

Amen Ben, I spent 30 years in St. Louis, where her church is, and met many people who have been strongly influenced by her. She is without a doubt a heretic and I say that without hesitation.

Jospeph, how can you call someone a manipulator, money hungry, demon obsessed and a false prophet yet still insist that we stop short of calling her a heretic?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Here's one of my favorite Joyce Meyer clips:

[video=youtube;7iQYDQKynKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iQYDQKynKs[/video]


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Notice how she never interacts with the words of Paul. Just dismisses them and moves on to another idea.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

"God: I said...
Meyer: No, what I say goes, and if you don't like it, get lost."

.....I know she didn't say that to Him, but she might as well have.

Might as well take the bible out back and burn it if anyone wants to join that church.

How is it that heretics like her are able to stand for as long as they are today? Why isn't the church rising up against these false prophets?


----------



## Rich Koster

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Why isn't the church rising up against these false prophets?



It seems like it would keep us busy 36 hours per day, because there are so many of them.


----------



## Weston Stoler

Don't you love here exegetical style! See how she skillfully shows a perfect exogesis of the texts she is speaking on...... wait you don't see that? HEATHEN!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Not only is she a WOF, female preacher heretic, but it occurred to me one day -

Joyce Meyer = Janet Reno. 

Seriously. Can't you see her bursting through a wall and saying "It's Meyer time" - ala Will Ferrell on SNL?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I have heard some of her sound clips on the Bible Answer Man show, and she is not only a heretic, she is insane.


----------



## SueS

She always reminds me of the Joker in Batman - it's all in the shape of her mouth. I can stand listening to her for less than 10 seconds before changing the channel.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

[video]http://www.puritanboard.com/f34/joyce-meyers-70241/[/video]

I would like to see this guy debate Joyce Meyer on the issue.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

That video is amazing. Not only does she dismiss the teaching of Paul, and thus the Bible, as some kind of irrelevant relic, but she completely ignores the fact that all 12 of Jesus' handpicked disciples were men.


----------



## SolaSaint

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> "God: I said...
> Meyer: No, what I say goes, and if you don't like it, get lost."
> 
> .....I know she didn't say that to Him, but she might as well have.
> 
> Might as well take the bible out back and burn it if anyone wants to join that church.
> 
> How is it that heretics like her are able to stand for as long as they are today? Why isn't the church rising up against these false prophets?



The reason is sad, there are so many that love to hear this kind of false preaching. If churches today taught the essential doctrines so their members would be able to identify heresy when they hear it, then we wouldn't have all these crazies. Most seeker churches today are only interested in numbers not spiritual growth in their members. SAD!!!


----------



## J. Dean

PFO article on Joyce Meyers

Note the close connections to Hagin and Kenyon in some of her theology.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Addendum: one of the reasons why its so hard to confront people on Meyers is because she spends a lot of her time talking about moralism. She does it well, but as we all know you can be impeccable with reagred to teaching morality and still not be a Christian.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

I love how she says (reference to the video in post. #12), "Well Paul did say some things that are a little bit difficult to understand." Then she goes on to qualify them as mere cultural trappings. She is out to, "Set the record straight." Well, let's all check the record, shall we?

1 Timothy 2:11-14
11Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection.
12But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence.
*13For Adam was first formed, then Eve.
14And Adam was not deceived, but the woman being deceived was in the transgression. *(emphasis mine)

1 Corinthians 14:33-35
33*For God is not the author of confusion, but of peace, as in all churches of the saints.*
34Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; *but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law.*
35And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church. (emphasis added mine.)

1 Timothy 3
1This is a true saying, if a man desire the office of a bishop, he desireth a good work.
2 bishop then must be blameless, *the husband of one wife*, vigilant, sober, of good behaviour, given to hospitality, apt to teach;
3Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre; but patient, not a brawler, not covetous; (emphasis added mine.)

Titus 1:5-7

5For this cause left I thee in Crete, that thou shouldest set in order the things that are wanting, and ordain elders in every city, as I had appointed thee:
6If any be blameless, *the husband of one wife*, having faithful children not accused of riot or unruly.
7For a bishop must be blameless, as the steward of God; not selfwilled, not soon angry, not given to wine, no striker, not given to filthy lucre; (emphasis added mine.)

Boy, if Paul were just easier to understand. And if he didn't use such CULTURALLY referenced instruction. All that Greek cultural teaching on Creation, and the Fall. All that church order stuff that the Hellenists invented. And see Paul referring to the "law" - surely here we are to read "Roman" law. All that "husband of one wife" deal - I'm sure that was code for "spouse of one spouse." Who knows?

Please, "Pastor" Joyce. What shenanigans, and shameless ones. To look at a descriptive texts as in the Gospel narratives (like Mary arriving at the tomb, told of God to go there and the woman washing Jesus feet with her hair) and swear that these are God ordaining women into the ministry is the the most utter of deceptions. And then throw in a jab for women's lib, ie. "Eve wasn't created from man's foot." Absolutely damnable. How great will her judgment be in the life to come if she refuses to repent.

Brother, to put it plainly, reading the things above (which which I know to be all very accurate having followed this cult movement for many years), let me tenderly but gravely warn you that your wife is being spiritually poisoned.


----------



## Mindaboo

My 18 year old daughter watched the clip with me. She said if that's not a heretic I don't know what is. She then proceeded to tell me that she had been invited to a Bible study during the lunch hour at her co-op. She attended and said the young lady leading the study pretty much quoted what Joyce Meyers said word for word in the above clip. It's sad that this woman is leading so many people astray. Now to go talk to the people who lead the co-op. Pray I'll be gentle and my speech will be seasoned with salt.


----------



## athanatos

I skimmed through one of her books, and I was surprised how deeply evangelical and non-heretical it was... especially for a book on stress. I was, honestly, shocked. I didn't see anything overt.


But her show however. GEEZE.

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Forget my last post.

Guys, is this board supposed to be a place where we can bash people? This thread seems like it's turned into another one of the threads that are all-too-common here on PB that is looking for witches to burn and parades their errors in the streets as we decry their sin.

I'm not defending her. I just don't like where this is going.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

Mindaboo said:


> It's sad that this woman is leading so many people astray.



One of the most appalling aspects of that video clip is when the camera pans-out to the audience and you have these women just beaming with satisfaction as this woman leads them in thumbing their noses at God and the authority he has instituted in the home and church.


----------



## Phil D.

C. M. Sheffield said:


> One of the most appalling aspects of that video clip is when the camera pans-out to the audience and you have these women just beaming with satisfaction as this woman leads them in thumbing their noses at God and the authority he has instituted in the home and church.



 - not to mention plenty of men too


----------



## AThornquist

athanatos said:


> This thread seems like it's turned into another one of the threads that are all-too-common here on PB that is looking for witches to burn and parades their errors in the streets as we decry their sin.



I'd really burn that witch if I had the chance! 

(Just kidding--I know what you mean. It's easy to revel in 'exposing' error; I'm often guilty of it myself.)


----------



## Mindaboo

> Guys, is this board supposed to be a place where we can bash people? This thread seems like it's turned into another one of the threads that are all-too-common here on PB that is looking for witches to burn and parades their errors in the streets as we decry their sin.



I would hope that we would remember to pray that this woman comes to repentance. Is it bashing to call this woman's doctrine error? I would hope that we wouldn't bash anyone. I haven't read anything in this thread that appears to be bashing. 



> One of the most appalling aspects of that video clip is when the camera pans-out to the audience and you have these women just beaming with satisfaction as this woman leads them in thumbing their noses at God and the authority he has instituted in the home and church.



That bothered me too.

I am surrounded by women who listen to her in my Thursday morning Bible study. I haven't been sure whether to say something or let it go. They say they are able to discern the truth from the lie. I am not one who thinks we should learn the false teaching so that we can argue against it. I think we should ground ourselves with truth so we can see the lie when it comes.


----------



## J. Dean

athanatos said:


> Guys, is this board supposed to be a place where we can bash people? This thread seems like it's turned into another one of the threads that are all-too-common here on PB that is looking for witches to burn and parades their errors in the streets as we decry their sin.
> 
> I'm not defending her. I just don't like where this is going.


I wouldn't say that calling a false teacher on the carpet is "bashing" per se, no more so than Paul addressing people like Hymnaeus, Philetus, Alexander, Demas, etc., in his epistles. 

Now, if this turned into a hurtful and personal attack on unrelated matters, I'd agree.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

athanatos said:


> This thread seems like it's turned into another one of the threads that are all-too-common here on PB that is looking for witches to burn and parades their errors in the streets as we decry their sin.



I would argue that charges like these are more common than the behavior they allege.


----------



## yoyoceramic

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Why isn't the church rising up against these false prophets?



Because it's too busy inviting them to be guest speakers at annual conferences.


----------



## KaphLamedh

SolaSaint said:


> Hank Hanagraff has several of her sound bites recording her heretical statements. She is of the WOF flavour that says Jesus had to go to hell to whip Satan.



That's really sad, as she has lots of listeners and readers that believe what she says. Too bad.


----------

